# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کسانی که زبان فارسی حرف آخر یا عبدالمحمدی دیدن کدوم خوبه؟؟؟؟

## نرگس96

سلام دوستان میشه راهنمایی کنید
من توی زبان فارسی ضعیفم به خصوص شمارش تکواژها همیشه اشتباه میکنم
 بعضی دوستان میگفتن عبدالمحمدی راه های سریع داره برای پیدا کردنش

کسایی که دیدن زبان فارسی حرف آخر خوبه یا عبد المحمدی؟؟؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

حرف آخرو ندیدم ولی استاد عبدالمحمدی عالیه

----------


## AhmadrezaTheG

حرف آخر و نمی دونم ولی عبدالمحمدی بی نظيره. واقعا احساس می کنی سر کلاسی و معلم پیشته

----------


## نرگس96

دوستان کسی هست که زبان فارسی عبد المحمدی رو بفروشه؟؟

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> دوستان کسی هست که زبان فارسی عبد المحمدی رو بفروشه؟؟


 خب چه کاریه...یا برو تو کانال عبدالمحمدی از خودش بخر...یا تو کانالای مختلف گذاشتن رایگان...دانلود کن..

----------


## king of konkur

> دوستان کسی هست که زبان فارسی عبد المحمدی رو بفروشه؟؟


من از رایان سفارش دادم امروز. کل پکیج ادبیات فارسی عبدالمحمدیه. 
خودشم جدا پکیج زده و قیمتش تقریبا دو برابر رایان میشه. 
و اینکه تعریف دی وی دی عبدالمحمدی رو از یکی از دوستام که امسال دو رقمی شد شنیدم. خودم هنوز ندیدمش

----------


## نرگس96

> خب چه کاریه...یا برو تو کانال عبدالمحمدی از خودش بخر...یا تو کانالای مختلف گذاشتن رایگان...دانلود کن..


واقعااا...کانالشو ندارم ولی تو هر سایتی نگاه کردم 
پکیج کاملشو میفروختن تکی نداشتن ...واسه همین از دوستان خواستم .....ممنون که گفتین

----------


## نرگس96

> من از رایان سفارش دادم امروز. کل پکیج ادبیات فارسی عبدالمحمدیه. 
> خودشم جدا پکیج زده و قیمتش تقریبا دو برابر رایان میشه. 
> و اینکه تعریف دی وی دی عبدالمحمدی رو از یکی از دوستام که امسال دو رقمی شد شنیدم. خودم هنوز ندیدمش


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## It is POSSIBLE



----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> واقعااا...کانالشو ندارم ولی تو هر سایتی نگاه کردم 
> پکیج کاملشو میفروختن تکی نداشتن ...واسه همین از دوستان خواستم .....ممنون که گفتین


کانالشونم اینه... azmoon_adabiaat
 خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Alirh

آقا این عبدالمحمدی رو نخرید
مخصوصا پسرا نخرن همش یه مشت دختر جمع کرده همش شوخی و خنده با دخترا
اصلا درس نمیده
ولی واقعا نمیدونم چه اصراری داره فیلم هاش رو با دخترا پر می کنه یعنی پسرا نمیرن پیشش کلاس؟

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> آقا این عبدالمحمدی رو نخرید
> مخصوصا پسرا نخرن همش یه مشت دختر جمع کرده همش شوخی و خنده با دخترا
> اصلا درس نمیده
> ولی واقعا نمیدونم چه اصراری داره فیلم هاش رو با دخترا پر می کنه یعنی پسرا نمیرن پیشش کلاس؟


اتفاقا من ک رایان رو دیدم هیچ دختری توش نبود...همش پسر بودن...شما هم همینطوری نگین خوب نیس...چون تدریسشون به نظرم عالیه

----------


## Alirh

> اتفاقا من ک رایان رو دیدم هیچ دختری توش نبود...همش پسر بودن...شما هم همینطوری نگین خوب نیس...چون تدریسشون به نظرم عالیه


منم رایان رو دارم
بحث قرابت و بحث تاریخ ادبیات همه اش دخترن
تو بحث تاریخ ادبیات با ساپورت و با یه حالت خاصی نشستن
اصلا شک کردم از قبل باهاشون هماهنگ کرده اینجوری بپوشن و بشینن

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> منم رایان رو دارم
> بحث قرابت و بحث تاریخ ادبیات همه اش دخترن
> تو بحث تاریخ ادبیات با ساپورت و با یه حالت خاصی نشستن
> اصلا شک کردم از قبل باهاشون هماهنگ کرده اینجوری بپوشن و بشینن


 :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 
چی بگم والا...من زبان فارسیش منظورم بود همه پسرن...
حالا شما هم اصلو بچسب  :Yahoo (4):  لا بِل حواشی :Yahoo (56):

----------


## نرگس96

> کانالشونم اینه... azmoon_adabiaat
>  خواهش میکنم


دستت درد نکنه :Y (592):

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> دستت درد نکنه


خواهش عزیز دلم...بازم سوالی داشتی بپرس خوشحال میشم کمکت کنم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## sepehrganji

برای زبان فارسی خصوصا تکواژ واژه فقط باید تست زد
که دستت بیاد چی به چیه
چون بعضی چیزا نظر کنکور یه چیزه نظر خودت یه چیز دیگه نظر فلان کتاب کمک آموزشی یه چیز دیگه
کنکور ملاکه برای ما ، من کتاب زبان فارسی الگو که مولفش عبدالمحمدیه رو گرفتم خیلی خوب پیش رفتم

----------


## reza0

استاد شاهين شاهين زاد چطوره؟

----------

